# What to do with parasitic poop?



## lucyandnoel (Nov 21, 2021)

Ok but honestly …
Last week one of our two was diagnosed and completed treatment for parasites because I noticed some interesting things in her droppings. The vet who came by said to clean out the shed of her droppings because the parasites will just continue if I allow them to hatch from the droppings, etc.

what do I do with the parasitic poop? I can’t use that for my garden right? We don’t live on a proper farm so I can’t just chuck it somewhere lol.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

I understand your concern, especially if your garden is close to your goat pen or your goats have access to your garden. Maybe you could bag it up and send it to the dump or offer it to a friend for their garden or compost heap?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

What kind of parasites are we talking here? Tapes? Barberpole? Coccidia? Shed cleaning is always important in goat care to break the parasite cycle, but it's not like you have to treat it like a hazardous material 😉. All goat poop is going to have at least some parasites in it. Do you have a compost pile for your garden? You can put it there or directly on your garden if you like.


----------

